# Prime members - What book are you currently borrowing?



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

I figured this might be a fun thread to find books that are a part of the Kindle Owner's Lending Library. Please share what book you've borrowed for the month and what you think of it!

I just finished transferring  to my Kindle and can't wait to read it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Own that one. No borrows this week. Finals. and well, I have a ton of TBR already.. so probably not anytime in the near future.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

I admit I have a ton of TBR as well but I've been wanting to read Dollhouse for awhile and figured I'd snatch it up this month.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I borrowed this one a while back but haven't had time to read it yet. I borrowed the first one and really enjoyed that one and I've heard this one is even better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I borrowed this one a while back but haven't had time to read it yet. I borrowed the first one and really enjoyed that one and I've heard this one is even better.


I liked them both. . .and I believe she has another coming out too. . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had finished this one in earlier this month


So I could pick up this one for December


I am working my way through the Amazon publishing, Montlake in particular. . Now I have a plan for at least 6 months out, so it hopefully ends the waffling. I am determined to take advantage of my monthly Prime option.


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

It's really interesting to see that people sign up to Amazon Prime. Do you mostly do it to borrow books? I wasn't sure if it was worth subscribing.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Adele Ward said:


> It's really interesting to see that people sign up to Amazon Prime. Do you mostly do it to borrow books? I wasn't sure if it was worth subscribing.


I got prime before the book offerings. I got it so I can get my ordered stuff in 2 days and not have to hunt down the leasing office. Postal service does not deliver to the door anymore here for apartment dwellers. With prime I get everything via UPS and Fedex that do. 
The instant videos and the books are just extra for me. I would still get prime if it was still strictly a shipping upgrade.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Adele Ward said:


> It's really interesting to see that people sign up to Amazon Prime. Do you mostly do it to borrow books? I wasn't sure if it was worth subscribing.


For me, the borrowing is icing on the cake. I've had it for years to get expedited shipping at no extra cost. It is nice to have, as well, 12 free reads a year. AND, with the Fires I can get some videos free if I stream them rather than purchase.

But mostly, I have it for the shipping.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This month I'm borrowing _Carnival of the Dead_, by David Hewson.



The synopsis looked interesting, but the reviews were a bit so-so, so I thought I'd get this one on loan and if it's to my liking, I'll get more by the author.

Mike


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I signed up for Prime for the free shipping, before videos and e-books were included. 

Currently borrowed: Under the Wire


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I signed up for Prime for the free shipping, before videos and e-books were included.
> 
> Currently borrowed: Under the Wire


That looks interesting. I think I'll borrow that next month.

Mike


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just returned My Mother Was Nuts, which was fascinating. I had no idea so much was going on with Laverne!



and traded it for



ETA: I started off doing Prime mainly for the shipping - a couple of forgotten birthdays needing overnight shipping has paid for the membership. But recently I got rid of my cable and now I really value the BBC and PBS offerings on Amazon streaming. Between Prime and Netflix, I feel made in the shade.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Currently borrowing *Feels Like the First Time: A True Love Story* by Shawn Inmon, a fellow KB member:



Had Prime long before I even owned a Kindle and started borrowing books. Got it for the Free Two-Day Shipping - I think the FedEx guy drops a smiley-face box at my door almost every day! 

~Harley


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Adele Ward said:


> It's really interesting to see that people sign up to Amazon Prime. Do you mostly do it to borrow books?


Good lord no. I think I have "borrowed" 3 books since borrowing became available. I have Prime because of shipping. Three college students means alot of shipping for books and supplies. and I spend three months a year away from home, so then I am using Amazon to buy things I need while away from home.
Prime movies/tv & books are just total bonuses for me. I have Prime for free 2day shipping.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just borrowed War Brides - I hate it when I miss a month of borrowing like I did in November!


And no, it's definitely not worth the cost of Prime for borrowing books, but along with the 2-day shipping and the streaming video, it's been worth it for me.


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

jmiked said:


> This month I'm borrowing _Carnival of the Dead_, by David Hewson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks interesting! I think I'll have to add that to my list of future borrows. As for Prime, I got it because of the shipping, I usually get my stuff within 1 day even though I never pay the extra $4 to upgrade my shipping. I pretty much do all my shopping on Amazon so Prime has paid for itself time and time again. The free streaming and book borrows are just a bonus and I'd keep my membership even if those extras were cancelled.


----------



## Adele Ward (Jan 2, 2012)

It doesn't seem worth having Prime in the UK. Delivery is fast enough and free. But it's good to know people in the US subscribe. In that case it's worth having books on KDP Select.


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 15, 2012)

Can anyone suggest some good kids' books in the lending library? Just wondering if there are many there. I'm mainly looking for chapter books (kind of the vein of Roald Dahl).

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_4?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_85%3A2470955011%2Cp_n_feature_browse-bin%3A618073011%2Cn%3A!1000%2Cn%3A4&bbn=1000&ie=UTF8&qid=1355611665&rnid=1000

I went to books and selected for Prime, then specified kindle edition and children's books. You can further narrow it down by age.


----------



## David Anderson (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Ann. I noticed something interesting - there seems to be a lack of books for ages 7 and 8, compared to say 6 and younger. Not a whole lot of chapter books there. I wonder if there's just not enough kids in that age range using ereaders or if it's that there are not a lot of ebook available at this time. It's a chicken and egg question.


----------



## lcharnes (Dec 19, 2012)

Jake Needham, _Killing Plato_. I got Prime for a month for registering a new Kindle and wanted to read an author I hadn't tried before. The sample got me interested, so I downloaded it but haven't had a chance to read it yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Baby Blue Rip-Off, by Max Allan Collins.  I actually own a paperback copy from the original release, but wanted to read it again, and Kindle is easier to read. So.....


----------



## EmilyG (Jan 31, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I signed up for Prime for the free shipping, before videos and e-books were included.
> 
> Currently borrowed: Under the Wire


I will have to get that one for January. I love WWII books. That one looks great.

This month my prime book was Cached Out (Cliff Knowles Mysteries). It's okay -a quick, light mystery but a bit misogynistic for my taste.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Adele Ward said:


> It doesn't seem worth having Prime in the UK. Delivery is fast enough and free. But it's good to know people in the US subscribe. In that case it's worth having books on KDP Select.


I have to disagree. I'm in the UK and I've had Prime for years. I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon and the free next day delivery is great - well worth the subscription cost to me, so I consider the monthly book borrow to be a bonus.

It's just a shame we can't stream videos for free - we still have pay to stream from Lovefilm even though it's an Amazon company.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the best way to search for books eligible for prime lending?  When I search under books and click on prime eligible, it shows books that ship free.  How do you find your PLL books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to Books -- NOT in the Kindle store, just regular Amazon and search books. 

THEN, narrow by prime and then narrow by Kindle edition.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I checked out Before the Last Dance by James Randall Chumbley. This is a story about two aging gay men and how they react in a community focused on youth. I haven't started it yet, but I hope it reads well ...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Go to Books -- NOT in the Kindle store, just regular Amazon and search books.
> 
> THEN, narrow by prime and then narrow by Kindle edition.


Great. Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Go to Books -- NOT in the Kindle store, just regular Amazon and search books.
> 
> THEN, narrow by prime and then narrow by Kindle edition.


Sadly, that doesn't seem to work for the UK store. When I tried it, it listed just two books, one of them not even in English - and when I tried clicking on them it turned out that neither of them actually had a Kindle version available, Prime eligible or otherwise! 

I've just been browsing in the normal way and then when I find a book I think I might like, I add it to my wishlist as usual, but I keep a separate wishlist for Prime eligible books - so when I'm ready to borrow a book I just go straight to that and pick one from there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Sadly, that doesn't seem to work for the UK store. When I tried it, it listed just two books, one of them not even in English - and when I tried clicking on them it turned out that neither of them actually had a Kindle version available, Prime eligible or otherwise!
> 
> I've just been browsing in the normal way and then when I find a book I think I might like, I add it to my wishlist as usual, but I keep a separate wishlist for Prime eligible books - so when I'm ready to borrow a book I just go straight to that and pick one from there.


Well, that's weird. . . .you'd think the different sites would work similarly. Sorry.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've just been browsing in the normal way and then when I find a book I think I might like, I add it to my wishlist as usual, but I keep a separate wishlist for Prime eligible books - so when I'm ready to borrow a book I just go straight to that and pick one from there.


I do that too ... I have one wishlist for regular, non-prime books and a separate one for the primes.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

I am still trying to convince my self that getting Prime is worth the $79.  It just feels like I would be paying for shipping in advance rather than saving anything.  I don't order that much besides books and there is nothing I really *must* get in 2 days.  The Free shipping option doesn't usually take much more that a few days to arrive.  I like the book borrows and it definitely makes it more worthwhile but I already have more books than I will ever read (not that it ever stops me from buying more!).

Are there other compelling reasons to invest in getting Prime?  Help push me over the fence!

If I had Prime I would probably seek out the Samhain Publishing titles.  Are any of the NY pubs available in the lending library?


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

mish said:


> If I had Prime I would probably seek out the Samhain Publishing titles. Are any of the NY pubs available in the lending library?


Well, it seems that Samhain is not in the LL. They are lending enabled but not in the LL. oh well!


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Go to Books -- NOT in the Kindle store, just regular Amazon and search books.
> 
> THEN, narrow by prime and then narrow by Kindle edition.


How do you narrow by Prime? I am not seeing that option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mish said:


> How do you narrow by Prime? I am not seeing that option.


Assuming you're on the US site, scroll down the left a bit. . . . it's apparently not there on the UK site and no clue about other country sites.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Assuming you're on the US site, scroll down the left a bit. . . . it's apparently not there on the UK site and no clue about other country sites.


Ann, the options are all there on the UK site - you can narrow books by Prime eligible and then by Kindle - it's just that, as I said before, the results are somewhat nonsensical. 

It would make much more sense if you could go to the Kindle books section first and then list the Prime eligible ones - but you can't.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've started borrowing the James Bond catalog.  I'm glad it was added!


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Assuming you're on the US site, scroll down the left a bit. . . . it's apparently not there on the UK site and no clue about other country sites.


Yes, I'm on the US site. I look down the whole side bar and couldn't find it. Is it only viewable if you are a Prime member?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

mish said:


> Yes, I'm on the US site. I look down the whole side bar and couldn't find it. Is it only viewable if you are a Prime member?


It might be. I always go to Books' Advance Search, Select Kindle Edition as the format and search to get all books and then the Selection for Prime is on the left hand selection options towards the bottom of the page, just below Language options....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mish said:


> Yes, I'm on the US site. I look down the whole side bar and couldn't find it. Is it only viewable if you are a Prime member?


Possibly. . . I am so. . . .



Linjeakel said:


> Ann, the options are all there on the UK site - you can narrow books by Prime eligible and then by Kindle - it's just that, as I said before, the results are somewhat nonsensical.
> 
> It would make much more sense if you could go to the Kindle books section first and then list the Prime eligible ones - but you can't.


See, and I checked the UK site and didn't see a prime option at all. . . .maybe because I'm NOT a UK Prime member.

Anyway, here's a Direct Link to Prime KOLL


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Possibly. . . I am so. . . .
> 
> See, and I checked the UK site and didn't see a prime option at all. . . .maybe because I'm NOT a UK Prime member.
> 
> Anyway, here's a Direct Link to Prime KOLL


I can see that! Awesome...thanks Ann!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

After a bit of research it seems if you go to the Kindle book store and search for 'prime eligible kindle books' that will give you the list. 

In the UK it gave me over 30,000 results and you can narrow them down by genre in the left hand column as usual. That should keep me busy for a while!

(I tried it for the US store and got almost 900,000 hits, so it seems to work there too).


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Only a couple more days until we can borrow another book.  Any more good suggestions?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on what you like, of course, but I've been enjoying Paul Levine's books, and most of them are in the KOLL. Most are legal thrillers. First in the Jake Lassiter series is* To Speak for the Dead*:


First in the Solomon & Lord series is *Solomon vs Lord* (I haven't started this one yet but have a couple of the books that were offered as freebies):


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

David Anderson said:


> Thanks Ann. I noticed something interesting - there seems to be a lack of books for ages 7 and 8, compared to say 6 and younger. Not a whole lot of chapter books there. I wonder if there's just not enough kids in that age range using ereaders or if it's that there are not a lot of ebook available at this time. It's a chicken and egg question.


I was wondering if there are not enough *readers *in the 7 - 12 age group  Good to learn that children in this age group are now reading on Kindles.

PS _Leon Chameleon PI and the case of the missing canary eggs_ is actually free until 2nd Jan and is in Select)


----------



## Mandykins (Sep 24, 2012)

This morning I grabbed , I'm reading something else right now but wanted to make sure to grab my Prime book.


----------

